# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Whiskey Before Breakfast

## ccravens

I know there are a couple of tabs here on the cafe site, BUT could anyone direct me to a different version or two of "Whiskey" (non TabEdit please).
Thanks very much!

----------


## barney 59

In the mp3 section here on the cafe there is an interesting and pretty  version to hear by Joe Jackson, I think it was.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Brad Laird has an inexpensive video lesson for this tune - I think its a $5 download.  Excellent.  Gives a basic version and a more complex version.  See the FreeMandolinVideos.com site link at the top of the page.

----------


## TDMpicker

Look in the song of the week social group. This was a tune featured a few months back. 
Lots of samples there.

----------


## Jean Fugal

go here... simple ... good close up of hands

http://www.livevideo.com/video/32036...e-breakfa.aspx

----------


## hank

The Cafe's MP3 is by Joe Walsh.

----------


## ccravens

Thanks everyone! I downloaded the Laird lesson, went to the video jpf gave, and am going to the song of the week social group page. I also discovered it on a Butch Baldassari Homespun tape I already have! I should be busy for some time and get about a dozen different breaks!

Thanks again all.       :Grin:

----------


## Rob Gerety

I've been working this tune myself.  I'm a relative newcomer to mandolin.  I've got the Brad Laird basic version under my fingers at slow speed.  But as soon as I speed it up it breaks down.  There are a few little tricky spots in there.  Time for the metronome approach I fear. I want to have the basic melody up to a reasonable speed before I start working on variations.

----------


## AlanN

One nice move on this is in the opening measure, many play 0-2-4-5-0 (last note open A string). Instead of that, try:

0 (open D string), then 9 on G string with pinky, 4 on D with index, 5 with middle, then open A.

Same notes, but you have a floating thing going on. Thanks to Charlie Provenza for that.

----------


## fatt-dad

HERE is a thread that has a lot of cafe members (fatt-dad included) playing Whiskey Before Breakfast.  Yes, that is my daughter in the backgrond and I'm playing my beach mandolin.

Please note that other cafe folks really know what they're doing.  Enjoy!

f-d

----------

